# Onix front derailleur question



## billym99 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey guys... I posted this in wrenching forum as well but figured I may get some opinions here as well.

I'm currently building up a new bike and have run into a problem with mounting the front derailleur. The frame is a 48cm Orbea Onix. I installed an FSA compact crankset (50t outer ring) and to get the correct mounting height for the FD (outer guide 1-3mm above large chainring) I would have to have the clamp sitting smack on the the lower bottle mount bolt. Currently I have the clamp as close to the bottle mount bolt as possible and it's right at 5.5mm...

Any suggestions? Thanks for any help.


----------

